# Scared tortoise?



## tyguy35 (Nov 30, 2011)

Do tortoises hold grudges. I was soaking my Leo and I was putting some water on his back and I accidently knocked him which then he sucks his head while under water wouldn't come out so of course I took him out. I put him in his pen and he would come out ony a tiny bit but would ignore me kept turning his body really fast around so he didn't see me. Lol thought my mom only did that lol. Would take food from me either. Anyways he came out and still gets nervous when I'm around sucks in a bit. Will he get over it. Happened 15 min ago. Also just curious if they remember stuff likethat mostly why I ask.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Nov 30, 2011)

He's just scared. Tortoises are prey to many predators in nature, so they are good at hiding, both in their shell and in the environment. Like most prey animals, they have a good memory for bad things that happen to them, but it doesn't sound like yours was really harmed. If anything, maybe he's so cautious because of something that scared him long ago. Give him some time and he will become more active.


----------



## tyguy35 (Nov 30, 2011)

had him since he was born and that was the only time ive actually knocked him. it was hard just bumped him a bit from the behind so must have scared him. well see what happens thanks for the reply.


----------



## ascott (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol...you big meanie....lol..just funning ya  and your tort will eventually come round....maybe come with yummies everytime you approach him for awhile and make a belly mends...lol


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, they remember.

They're also easily distracted! if Joe's anything to go by they can't hink of 2 things at the same time (sorry Joe, but it's true)

When I had to give Joe injections, they were promptly followed by a bit of red pepper. He was so busy eating a favourite food, he forgot to hide his injured leg and would walk off fine afterwards. When I ran out of red pepper, he hid his 'bad' leg for ages!


----------



## terryo (Nov 30, 2011)

I had to give a rescue box turtle injections for 7 days. The first three days she was so sick that she never moved or pulled her leg in when I injected her. After that, she started to perk up and by the 7ith day when she saw me coming near her viv she would run in her hide and I had to dig her out. When she was completely better and I started feeding her favorites, she would run to me to get her strawberries. I think food is their main priority and they all forget fast enough when tempted with a goodie.


----------



## tyguy35 (Nov 30, 2011)

haha i didnt mean too lol but ya i tried the food thing right after but he would just turn away i eventually got him eating from my hand few min ago. so like you guys said keep offering yummy food and he will like me again haha what a sulk lol


----------



## tortoises101 (Nov 30, 2011)

If you did that to me I would feel the same way!  Don't worry though, tortoises forgive, they just don't forget.


----------



## tyguy35 (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol I'll remember not to bump you. Lol. I'll have to remember not to bump tank either.


----------

